# Cattleya labiata var. purpurea-striata ‘The Three Amigos’



## DrLeslieEe (May 30, 2021)

A rebel!

Blooming out of season from a new growth. Supposed to be warneri and gaskelliana season lol (a few in bud here). 

Luckily it will throw a new growth for fall (another growth is developing on the other side also), making two growths with blooms then.

Only one bud but huge at 17 cm! Usually 3 flowers in fall. Hopefully living up to its name then or else I have to change it lol.


----------



## dodidoki (May 30, 2021)

Great flower with its straight upright dorsal.


----------



## monocotman (May 30, 2021)

That is a stunning clone! Well done,
David


----------



## abax (May 30, 2021)

Lovely and that dorsal is splendid.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2021)

beautiful flower. Striata?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> beautiful flower. Striata?


Thanks all.

The purpurea-striata describes the striations inside the lip.


----------



## Guldal (May 31, 2021)

Gorgeous, Leslie!


----------



## Ozpaph (May 31, 2021)

i thought the general useage of striata (and similar terms) applied to petal markings. Thanks


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 31, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> i thought the general useage of striata (and similar terms) applied to petal markings. Thanks


Not only petals and sepals, but lip too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 1, 2021)

Thanks. That could be deceptive if 'you' think you are buying a flower with streaked petals.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> Thanks. That could be deceptive if 'you' think you are buying a flower with streaked petals.


Yes best to know what you're buying lol. 

There are many names and varieties that can sound like something they are not. Being an informed and educated buyer is best when dealing with plants that can blow your wallet and purse!


----------



## Cordulus (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd call that a warneri trapped in a labiata's body LOL

Beautiful plant. I love that rich lavender color.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Cordulus said:


> I'd call that a warneri trapped in a labiata's body LOL
> 
> Beautiful plant. I love that rich lavender color.


You're right about this. 

If this plant had consistently bloomed in spring/summer, I'd change the tag to Mr. Wagner instead of Miss Labiate lol.


----------



## terryros (Jun 1, 2021)

Leslie, is it at all common that a warneri has been mislabeled as labiata? I know how similar they can be, except for the blooming season. Lacking any genetics, I can see how easy it could be to do that.


----------



## tomp (Jun 1, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> A rebel!
> 
> Blooming out of season from a new growth. Supposed to be warneri and gaskelliana season lol (a few in bud here).
> 
> ...


Leslie don’t know about your seasons up there but it’s definitely labiata season out here in paradise. Having said that my labiata don’t have the pedigree yours do but their are still beauteous.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice blooms Tom. But it looks like lobata or hybrid of?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2021)

you have too much uncovered bench space!


----------



## tomp (Jun 2, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> you have too much uncovered bench space!
> 
> 
> DrLeslieEe said:
> ...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2021)

Yes if anyone might know, it's him!


----------



## tomp (Jun 2, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> you have too much uncovered bench space!


Ozpaph, you are not the first keen eye to notice what most would consider a sin. There are two factors at play at the moment. I am thinning my collection a bit, breaking up some huge specimens, and also trying to avoid watering my hanging plants over the top of potted plants. Fear not I am sure the situation will rectify it self over time. Here is a photo of another bench more in keep with the natural order of things.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2021)

terryros said:


> Leslie, is it at all common that a warneri has been mislabeled as labiata? I know how similar they can be, except for the blooming season. Lacking any genetics, I can see how easy it could be to do that.


The two species have the same ancestor but developed about 500-800 km apart. The divergent speciation seems to make similar color variations (except one color form noted below). 

Each has flowers that can look like the other. If it were not the differences in blooming seasons, there are a few other notable dissimilarities (based on my research and cultivation of both for over the last 15 years):

1. Warneri have wider flatter leaves (over 30% sometimes). 
2. Labiata is usually double sheath. 
3. Warneri have larger, open, rounder blooms 15-20 cm NS!
4.Warneri can have 3-7 flower per spike whereas labiata usually max at 3. 
5. Warneri bloom without rest whereas labiata rests 2-5 months before blooming
6. Warneri root after bloom and labiatas root before bloom, then rest several months and then bloom.
7. Warneri have an pink albescent color form with contrasting greenish white throat (that labiata doesn’t so far as I know)
8. Warneri grows over winter/spring and blooms summer while labiata grows summer and blooms fall. 

So there are enough different traits to separate and tell between these very similar species.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2021)

now that's a great glasshouse!


----------



## tomp (Jun 2, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Yes if anyone might know, it's him!


Sergio was a no show today but a closer look at the plant tag indicates you are correct (as usual). Have 3 tipo and an alba.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 2, 2021)

tomp said:


> Sergio was a no show today but a closer look at the plant tag indicates you are correct (as usual). Have 3 tipo and an alba.


All good! Beautiful lobatas though...

I just thought it looked weird for a labiata lol.


----------



## tomp (Jun 3, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> All good! Beautiful lobatas though...
> 
> I just thought it looked weird for a labiata lol.


Leslie
i just read Chadwick on lobata. Clearly I am not the first person to make that mistake))


----------



## Guldal (Jun 3, 2021)

tomp said:


> Leslie
> i just read Chadwick on lobata. Clearly I am not the first person to make that mistake))


You say tomaaito, we say tomaaahto....lobiata, labiata......I'll fetch my potata!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 5, 2021)

Guldal said:


> You say tomaaito, we say tomaaahto....lobiata, labiata......I'll fetch my potata!


ToPaToe!


----------



## terryros (Jun 6, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The two species have the same ancestor but developed about 500-800 km apart. The divergent speciation seems to make similar color variations (except one color form noted below).
> 
> Each has flowers that can look like the other. If it were not the differences in blooming seasons, there are a few other notable dissimilarities (based on my research and cultivation of both for over the last 15 years):
> 
> ...


Boy do I appreciate that summary of differences. Do you think warneri ever has a double sheath? I have a labiata coerulea that has always bloomed in the spring, but has always had a double sheath and has always had a rest period before blooming. Your list makes me think is is labiata despite the spring blooming (which must be my culture). My lone warneri is a good alba cross. They are not easy to find.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 7, 2021)

Yes sometimes warneri have double sheaths too but very rare. 

And labiatas do sometimes rest a while to bloom in spring if its a schedule that particular plant follows (if all other variables point it to labiata). It thinks its still in the southern hemisphere lol.

It may also be that this particular labiata is not a labiata but a primary hybrid of one, with the other parent being a spring bloomer. Unless you have a proven lineage or provenance, anything is possible? Do you have a plant and flower pic?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 28, 2021)

Something strange is happening. The plant is flowering off season (again) with 3 buds in a half grown bulb, like a walkeriana. It’s really confused! Has anyone seen this?


----------



## monocotman (Jun 28, 2021)

No never before. Are you going to allow them to open?
David


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 3, 2021)

monocotman said:


> No never before. Are you going to allow them to open?
> David


Yes I will as I’m interested to see the progression… and if the flowers will be normal type and size.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 3, 2021)

Today is looks like a lobster claw lol… almost opening within the week.


----------



## GuRu (Jul 3, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Something strange is happening. The plant is flowering off season (again) with 3 buds in a half grown bulb, like a walkeriana. It’s really confused! Has anyone seen this?



Leslie, interesting things to see here.....which I haven't seen ever before.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jul 10, 2021)

So the lobster has arrived lol. Normal flowers but smaller.


----------

